# Axe Head?



## gilljr (Jun 12, 2014)

Anyone know of where I can purchase axe heads. I have been looking for a while and can't find anyone that sells axe heads. Any suggestions?


----------



## dancan (Jun 14, 2014)

Keep your eye on CL , handles get broke , tools get rusty and some just buy another to replace , I've not seen retailers selling heads only but it doesn't mean they're not out there .
Here's 3 that I just bought for 20$ because they were moving and didn't want to take the rusty axes with them .







2 Swede axes and a 6lb Chinese splitting maul , they even delivered it to me


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 15, 2014)

If you don't mind driving 3000 miles my local flea market always has axe heads.


----------



## A10egress (Jun 15, 2014)

Epay , flea markets... goodwill stores, ect... most people dont know how to swing one anymore.. let alone sharpen and care properly for a Axe.


----------



## Thornton (Jun 15, 2014)

You might google gransfor bruks or wetterlings in your local CL


----------



## El Quachito (Jul 9, 2014)

Made by Plumb. New 36" handle.


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 22, 2014)

gilljr said:


> Anyone know of where I can purchase axe heads. I have been looking for a while and can't find anyone that sells axe heads. Any suggestions?


 
Just an idea....Call Council Tools and see if they will sell you an axe head only.


----------



## nandoz (Sep 4, 2014)

Council makes a fine axe. +1 for American made.


----------



## Sawin (Sep 30, 2014)

Try Peavy manufacturing in Eddington Maine.


----------

